# Fetal Demise Due to Maternal Trauma



## dfeldt (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello. Can someone help with this? Im trying to code a fetal demise post maternal trauma. Fetal US x2 does not show any injury to the fetus or any abruption.The mother however suffered a lumbar fracture from a motor vehicle accident. She had been hospitalized for more than 24 hours before unexpected fetal demise. Is it ok to use 656.43 ? 

Thanks!


----------



## lavanyamohan (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,
as the documentation is not clear, you may try 674.80


----------

